# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM

## UA0IT

600     IC-756proIII    ?      ,         15%. 
     600  ?

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,   1           0.5  - 1.0   .   ,   1  ,       ,     ,        ""  !

----------

UA0QQJ

----------


## R6LA

> 600     IC-756proIII    ?      ,         15%. 
>      600  ?


    Beyerdynamic  ICOM-756PRO2,   0.68  1    8pin ,        .       11,       .




> P.S.     Icom7200  ,,   .


 ,   ?

----------


## Opirus

> 0.68  1    8pin ,



 ,          1  ,       !

----------

